

Ask HN: Is it alright to have internal Javascript on a 1 page website? - ChrisNorstrom

The site in question is TimeForZen.com. It relies heavily on JavaScript and there 3 javascript files:<p>- 1st one is Jquery which loads from Google so it's most likely hosted and cached on the user's computer.
- 2nd one is 5kb and minified
- 3rd one is 33kb and minified<p>Should I just include them in the index page (32kb non-minified) internally so that there are less server requests? I'm just getting into JavaScript and am a complete noob when it comes to these things. I know it's best to keep JavaScript external so it can be cached and used on other pages, but this is a ONE page site. It will NEVER expand past one page.
======
imaginationac
4 (5 including the favicon) isn't that bad, especially if it's done in
parallel.

